# The modernist capital of Brazil: amazing Brasilia



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Brasilia is Brazil´s capital city with 2,2 million habitants. Founded in 1960 in the dry central part of Brazil, then almost inhabited. The city was entirely planned according to modernist concepts and is the world´s largest center of that style. 
You need a car for everything in Brasilia. Everything is divided in sectors: the hotel sector, the banking sector, the commercial sector, the business sector, the residential sectors and so on. These areas are linked by wide freeways and avenues and you almost don´t see anyone walking in the streets.
The wheater is extremely dry most of the year, reaching critical levels in August ( right now), when air humidity is similar to deserts. The large lake surrounding the city is artificial.
Brasilia is where the major political institutions and law courts of Brazil are located, therefore the city´s population have a high standard of living.
Now, the pics, most taken by forumers in SSC Brazil. Hope you like!  

Southern Lake District is an upper class residential area built in an artifical island in an artifical lake.










Leaving Southern Lake.






































JK Bridge links Southern Lake to Downtown.





























Downtown as seen from Southern Lake.



















Downtown.



















































































































































Condos.




























Government buildings

















































































































































Sprawl.



















City Park.





















International Airport











Blue Tree Park Hotel


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Brazil is very facinating...but the city center looks very boring


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

And flat landscape.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oelanddk: It's not so boring as sometimes pictures make us think that way. In fact it quite cosmopolitan. But you have to find the right places...In fact Brasilia is something like LA...spread, everything depends on cars...that stuffs...

Opium: You're absolutly right! The landscape is very, very boring!! I came to Brasilia back in 1979, from a montanious city, Belo Horizonte wich you can see in my thread here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434788

And even today, living here for so long, I miss my hometown. The good thing in Brasilia ( I think that the same thing happens in Washington, for instance) is the high wages paid by Federal and local government, wich make of this city one the best, in terms of good living in Brazil! You can see more Brasilia here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434549


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

It's not boring , its just flat comparing to other parts of Brazil . The city needs lots of skyscrapers .


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

As a fan of Niemeyer, I think those pictures look really impressive. It's a city I'd love to visit most in Brazil after Rio, although I could never imagine spending a long time there.


----------



## Pinhate (Dec 7, 2006)

The 1st photos is not southern lake, is the northern lake, and it's not an artifical island.
Thanks for the photos Mary


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

These photos have really impressed me. I'm really not a big fan of Brasilia, but these photos make it look a lot better IMO.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome! Brasilia has an impressive urbanism!


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Some really beautiful architecture there. Reminds me of Canberra, Australia's planned capital - both are car dependent and fairly sprawly, both have man made lakes, both have interesting architecture and beautiful parks, and both were built inland (though for different reasons).

Thanks!


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

BRASILIA​
THE MODERN CAPITAL OF MY COUNTRY​


----------



## UrubuRey (Aug 13, 2010)

*Skyscrapers? Not going to happen*



opium said:


> It's not boring , its just flat comparing to other parts of Brazil . The city needs lots of skyscrapers .


There is a law forbidding any building taller than the national congress (pic. 46.)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....thanks for the nice pics.


----------



## Thieres (Oct 30, 2009)

ohh, Brasília's skies.
So deeply blue....


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

It does look very boring...and flat


----------



## khaan (Aug 23, 2007)

WinoSoul said:


> Awesome! Brasilia has an impressive urbanism!


sub-urbanism or un-urbanism perhaps?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting Brasilia. Just out of interest and coincidence there's a middle-class to upper-middle-class suburb in Adelaide, South Australia and it's called West Lakes, and just like its approximate namesake Southern Lake in Brasilia it was formed from an artificial lake and island. West Lakes is a popular and attractive oceanside suburb with a large mall, lakeside dining, many recreational facilities including a football stadium, a large rowing/canoeing club, three major golf clubs nearby and close to the ocean too for swimming, kite-sufing and other water activities. It won an inaugrual urban development [URL="http://www.fiabciprix.com/past-winners/2004-1992.html"]prize[/URL] in Switzerland, back in 1992. Anyway, don't mean to disturb the thread, but thought the comparison was worth noting, especially because of the similar name and type of development.


----------

